# The Isdal Woman Mystery



## Allegra (May 14, 2017)

Isdal Woman: The mystery death haunting Norway for 46 years - BBC News

It is like reading a fiction without an ending. Hope they will solve the mystery after reopen the case.


----------



## Toby Frost (May 14, 2017)

This and the Taman Shud case fascinate me. They have a not-quite-supernatural quality. While most murders and disappearances are squalid and the reasons can usually be guessed, these two cases remain really mysterious.


----------



## Venusian Broon (May 14, 2017)

Toby Frost said:


> This and the Taman Shud case fascinate me. They have a not-quite-supernatural quality. While most murders and disappearances are squalid and the reasons can usually be guessed, these two cases remain really mysterious.



There was a quite full article on the Taman Shud case in a very recent Fortean Times in March #351 that goes into a great deal of depth about it....unfortunately they no longer really put any of their articles on the internet anymore as they had to scale back their internet presence so I can't point you to it :-(


----------



## Allegra (May 15, 2017)

My easy guess of the Isdal woman is that she was a KGB spy on the run from her own people. As the article says she couldn't have been an Israeli agent and spoke 'some' German, she was most likely from USSR. The way she was killed was to make her unrecognisable, apparently. From what I've read it's not the method of Mossad. But since she was trying hard to erase her trail, why not just defect? Fascinating. I always like a good spy novel but real stories are aways better.  Now I'll have to look up Taman Shud.


----------

